# Test tren and deca



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Hi guys was thinking for my next course to use tart tren and deca. 800mg of tri test 400mg of tren e and 300mg of deca. Just wondering if that looks ok?


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Any 1?????


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds fun hope your dick still works mate


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

I would run the deca @ 600mg each week.


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Won't 800mg of test keep that little lad working lol or would I need more test?


----------



## leedog19 (May 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Im planning on running the same cycle mate so would be good to see the feedback on this. Im planning on doing tren enth @ 400mg pw, test enth @ 750mg pw and deca @ 400mg pw


----------



## jedibrat (Mar 20, 2011)

Currently on test/tren/deca/gh and loving it. I'd run at least 1g of test and low dose gh for general well being. No probs with mr. floppy if you run 2:1 or 3:2 test to deca.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mate i did Test at 750mg and Tren at 400mg pw and it was a great cycle, so with Deca added to the mix i imagine it will be even better for you.

You used Tren before?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

with deca known for bloat and tren known for lean gains and fatloss with the right diet this is going to be interesting! anyone got any experience of using these 3 compounds together?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Tren and Deca is a no no imho


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

currently doing TriTest400 x 800mg EW

Tren enth x 200mg

Tbol 50mg ED 4 week kick start.

Im at week 3 today nearing the end of my Tbol kick start.

I always keep the dose as low as possible when it comes to heavy suppresants like Deca & Tren and i always keep the test atleast at double the amount.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

two 19nors together is a no no will be the common reply i guess, but ive seen guys sayin they used test tren deca and had a great cycle.

Wouldnt do it myself for fear of the wee man not performing on que ha ha

Hope you have caber/dostinex on hand too.

Another thing, people have said things like anavar with tren is wasted as the tren is blowing the var out of the water and the var just isnt needed.

But with tren being much stronger than deca, would anyone think the same??


----------



## jedibrat (Mar 20, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> two 19nors together is a no no will be the common reply i guess, but ive seen guys sayin they used test tren deca and had a great cycle.Wouldnt do it myself for fear of the wee man not performing on que ha haHope you have caber/dostinex on hand too. Another thing, people have said things like anavar with tren is wasted as the tren is blowing the var out of the water and the var just isnt needed.But with tren being much stronger than deca, would anyone think the same??


I can't give too scientific an answer but the mechanism of attachment to the androgen receptor for deca and tren will still be sufficiently different for the compounds to be synergistic rather than competitive. Especially so when taking into account different ester lengths.


----------



## Will29585 (Sep 29, 2012)

Currently running 600 test e, 500 deca and 400 tri tren. No shutdown at all, horny all the time and sleeping like a baby. I really think its an individual thing. A friend is running roughly the same but with tren a and he's exactly the same.


----------

